

The Static Website Hosting Showdown: S3 vs GCS vs Cloud Files - krallin
http://blog.scalr.com/post/55632475650/the-static-website-hosting-showdown-s3-vs-gcs-vs-cloud

======
SebastianStadil
Are those the only three contenders in the space?

~~~
youngian
Roughly, yes. I'm just happy to see that there are 3 now, instead of only
Amazon.

It depends how you define "the space", of course. Dropbox, GitHub Pages,
Heroku, and many more _can_ be used to host static content. But I think this
is an accurate list if you want something that is a) dirt cheap at any scale,
b) fast and reliable, c) meant for this purpose, d) configurable enough to
host a professional website without embarrassing quirks, e) not overly tied to
a particular platform configuration.

